# Wood for peg stilts?



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

My daughter has fallen in love with peg stilts. She has a pair of stilts that I made from Douglas fir and plywood, but I'd like to make something a little nicer.

Here is a picture of some peg stilts that are similar to the ones I'd like to make:










I'm concerned about the area where the wood that comprises the legs of the stilts "sticks out" to support the foot rest. What type of wood can I use that will not split off from the main part of the legs? Thanks.

(My daughter's about 5'5" and fit.)


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Just about any hardwood would be a good choice. Ash comes to mind.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Definitely ash


----------

